# 2nd Episode of Fainting w/Convulsions/Siezure (my daughter)



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok....so my middle daughter Cassi (10 years old) had her 2nd episode of fainting and went into cunvulsion/siezure. First, no it wasn't Kaitlyne and her new meds (she doesn't even take the meds in the summer).

The 1st episode happened 2 years ago. She past out, fell on me and started into like a siezure like episode. Yep went to hospital....tested and they said it was probably blood sugar or something, cuz everything else came out ok.

Both episodes happened in the morning about 30 mintues after waking and not eating breakfast yet. THIS time, she was sitting down and fell off her chair and it lasted 2-3 minutes this time! It happened with her best friend, her best friend witnessed it and called for her mother and the mother witnessed it too and she works with handicapped and knows what a siezure/cunvulsion looks like. Her friend is very concerned and cried for some time....she keeps having her mother call and ask how she's doing and she wants to be with Cassi all the time now....it's sooooo sweet how much she cares!!!!

We went to the ER and had blood tests, a complete physical and made an appointment with a Nurological Center and had an EEG done Thursday (measures brain activities to check cunvulsion/siezures). That came back fine.

They tell me a cunvulsion/siezure is when the child is out of it for atleast 30 mintues AFTERwards (doesn't know where she is, who she is and so on). But this didnt' happen with Cassi. She got up after the episode, sat up and then complained of a tummy ache (both before and after). She doesn't remember what happened, but she knows it happened. So they are saying it was just a fainting. Well the why the heck did she cunvulse for 2-3 minutes? They say you can cunvulse with fainting.

We have another doctors appointment Monday for a recheck and to see what our next step is. I am asking for a juvenile diabeties glucose testing. I'm concerned about that, because there is history in both sides. Other than that.....and I PRAY TO GOD that it's not juvenile diabeties....I have no clue.

We've looked it over and over, it wasn't that she stood up too fast (she was sitting). Or over exhausted, or heat exhaustion....cuz it was morning and not hot and obviously not active for over exhaution.

She's a very healthy and athletic girl....so it's hard to believe it's puberty or hormones....but it could be. But she's only 68 pounds and 10 years old and NO SIGNS of developing whatsoever. BUT you never know. We have 2 cousins that this happened to right before puberty or during a growth spurt....but I'm not satisfied with that.

I'll keep ya updated and just wanted everyone to know, why I've been away and/or out of it (exhausted, worried, stressed) and not posting here too often lately. Man.....2 days in the hospital (appointments that last forever or are 2 hours away driving to....not fun. NOt that I'm looking for fun....but come on and tell me doctors what it was.

Heck we probably won't even know....but I'm not stopping until I'm satisfied with an answer....with the exception of putting my daughter through too much (unless necessary).


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about that!! Always follow your intuition. Doctors always say, "It's nothing" when they can't find any reasons for it...when you know it IS something. My thoughts and prayers are with you!

BTW...a friends teenage daughter was just diagnosed as having a prolapsed heart valve (she would faint...but not sure about convulse). Something about being in a certain position that would put stress on the body/heart and cause her to faint...gosh, I'm not too sure what it entails...but it's another place to look.

Again, lots of luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been wondering where you've been, and now I know... I'm very sorry this has happened sweetie! Is it at all possible that it could be epilepsy? I have a friend who would black out and convulse for a few moments, and then everything would be okay. No clue as to what happened... Just minutes she lost and doesn't remember. I hope everything is okay with Cassi and that the physicians can ensure there is nothing wrong, and if there is, I hope they do their best to make her better ASAP!!! We're here for you sweetie! Know that! Please definitely keep us informed! The best of luck to you and yours, and I'll keep Cassi in my prayers! *Hugs &amp; smooches*


----------



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Wow, I'm sorry to hear about that!! Always follow your intuition. Doctors always say, "It's nothing" when they can't find any reasons for it...when you know it IS something. My thoughts and prayers are with you!
BTW...a friends teenage daughter was just diagnosed as having a prolapsed heart valve (she would faint...but not sure about convulse). Something about being in a certain position that would put stress on the body/heart and cause her to faint...gosh, I'm not too sure what it entails...but it's another place to look.

Again, lots of luck and please keep us updated!

I know what you mean about the doctors and them not knowing the reason....so they give an excuse....like it must have been a fluke. This can happen sometimes and we may never know....well DANG IT, it's not normal...right?
Thank you! My mom's an EMT and she said the same thing....not that it is, but about the heart thing too. So I'm sure that's and avenue we'll be exploring.

*TO EVERYONE*....please know, I'm kinda out of it....so if I sound cold or confused or 'not personal' it's in no way meant to be mean. I am trying my hardest to respond to my fellow MuTer's and all my dear friends here. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!!! You don't know how much you all mean to me!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I've been wondering where you've been, and now I know... I'm very sorry this has happened sweetie! Is it at all possible that it could be epilepsy? I have a friend who would black out and convulse for a few moments, and then everything would be okay. No clue as to what happened... Just minutes she lost and doesn't remember. I hope everything is okay with Cassi and that the physicians can ensure there is nothing wrong, and if there is, I hope they do their best to make her better ASAP!!! We're here for you sweetie! Know that! Please definitely keep us informed! The best of luck to you and yours, and I'll keep Cassi in my prayers! *Hugs &amp; smooches* Thank you much for your thoughts and prayers as well! We have thought about alot of avenues and epilepsy was one of them. I'm not sure if the doctor wants to look at that one or not....but I'll ask as well. Not even sure what that testing details?
I will keep everyone informed and updated if we learn anything new.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Testing would probably be a CAT Scan or MRI. I'm not sure exactly, but I figured it was a thought. I remember watching my friend have an episode/seizure, and it happened just as Cassi's did. She knew it was coming on for once though, and had her daughter run in the house to get her meds. Cyera's godfather has epilepsy too, but his has been controlled since he was almost a baby by meds (he now gets BAD headaches instead, but he also has Gran(d) Mal seizures).

FYI, you don't sound cold or impersonal. Even if you did, we all realize you're stressed and worried, so no offense would be taken




Totally understandable in your situation babes! We're here for you, and no worries about "how you come across!" Promises!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 15, 2006)

OMGosh Kelly! How scary! I really hope things turn out ok with Cassi and I'll keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 16, 2006)

What a scary situation. I hope you guys find out what it is soon. You don't sound cold or anything! We realize you are stressed. I will pray for you guys!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 17, 2006)

Just checking on you woman......Wassup?

How's Cassi doing?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm so sorry for you. i hope she's doing better.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok...so here's an update (had a the re-check today). She is scheduled to see a Pediatric Nurologist now (next Tuesday, July 27th). She had an accident this weekend (wet the bed) which is NOT like her (in other words, she could have had a seizure in her sleepâ€¦could haveâ€¦we donâ€™t know for sure). They told us a grand mal seizure is when you wet your pants. Soâ€¦â€¦..and of course the doctor mentions other testings to make sure it's not a tumor or blood clot or all that stuff. Now I suppose I should study up epilepsy too....

HOnestly, right now it just hit me and I'm soooooo flippin' worried! I was doing really well for a while and now just all of the sudden.....I'm scared. I hate this and dang think I need some valum or whatever that stuff is....heck I don't even know what it does. I'll get over it. Just need a good cry. Guys don't understand why a person would get worried and upset, when we don't even know what it is yet.... Well ummmm because I'm a Mom. Yes I was worred before, but I hid it and now it just hit me and I showed it.

I mean look at the long term....will she ever be able to drive? Man! I know I need to just stop and knock it off....

Anyhow....thank you everyone for your kind words and I'll keep you posted.

Yep a little bit of stress and another appointment, and Iâ€™m sure this wonâ€™t be the last.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm very sorry you're going through this Kelly, but you're not alone! We're most definitely here for you! No matter what! I wish you the very best, and I hope Cassi's well soon! I'm keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm soo sorry to hear this, Kelly! You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope it's nothing major....thinking about you all!!

perhaps it was something like "respiratory alkalosis" it's a form of hyperventilation....it happened to my daughter...she wasn't actually hyperventilating or in a situation where she was freaking or anything like that.....she was a bit worried.....anyway, you kinda pass out, have a seizure like episode, your hands,arms &amp; legs go stiff and turn kinda blue .....it's too much oxygen and not enough carbon dioxide in the system, b/c of breathing funny....but like I said my daughter was not breathing really heavy at the time.........I just thought maybe your daughter was worried about something or missed you or who knows what, it's brought on by many different things,not just stress or whatever..........anyway just an idea.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 18, 2006)

hang in there Kel! We're all praying for you.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2006)

For Real, girlfriend. One Day at a time. Don't worry about her driving and stuff...you'll just go mad and it helps no one, especially, well, you and her.

If things get too panicky for you (panic attack time /combined with /crying jags) see if your doc or her doc or someone can prescribe you some Ativan. It is an anti-anxiety med that doesn't stone you out as bad as Valium and some of the other stuff.

I'm sorry this is happening...Have hope. After all, there are only solutions form this point on.


----------



## Andi (Jul 18, 2006)

so sorry to hear about this, Kelly. I understand how scary these things are. my ex hostmomÂ´s niece has seizures too or maybe still has them. the doctors couldnÂ´t find a reason for them as far as I know, they said it might go away after puberty (that type is called Rolandi-epilepsy)

it sucks to still be in the dark, but hopefully youÂ´ll know more with each test your daughter has to do.

as far as I know a Grand Mal seizure causes people to be blacked out for a while after the seizure, which you said didnÂ´t happen with Cassi. and yes they do unvoluntarily urinate during the seizure. I donÂ´t know much about these things so I am no help, just wanted to let you know I hope you find out soon what caused this.

IÂ´ll keep you and Cassi in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely will keep you all in my thoughts...and I'm sending positive energy your way.

I know it's hard to say, but just take a deep breath and relax. Everything seems like a big deal right now, but don't even worry about one day at a time...just take it one moment at a time...and if you need to cry, do it!

I'm sure everything will be fine. Think positive!!

Lots and lots and lots of hugs (and tissues)!

--Angel


----------



## Pauline (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi...i just wanted to say that i hope that your Daughter will be OK and that the Dr's will find out what is causing the fits/convulsion's. I thought it was epliepsy when i was reading your post but only the Dr's can say for sure.

I hope she makes a very speedy recovery and you yourself are ok also.I will check back and see any updates.Best wishes for your Daughter.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok...so busy over here...here's our update.....

Cassi had her appointment today with a Pediatric Nurologist. Here’s what he is 99% sure she has: *Situational Syncope *(fancy wording for ‘fainting’ with siezure related activities).

BUT here's the killer.....her’s is the Hair-grooming Syncope. How funny is that….not funny, but imagine the little teasing we’ve already come up with…”well guess we got to shave your head is all”……(kidding of course).

So we have a couple more tests to rule out the worst case senerio's...but the Specialist is pretty certain that she's got the above (Situational Syncope).

She will have a Sleep Deprived EEG (yep another but this time sleep deprived) a EKG and an MRI oh and then a fasting blood test. Then when those come back fine….the doctor is 99% sure it’s the Situational Syncope like he believes it is. But to ease everyone’s mind, and his own….he wants to run the tests to rule out the others.

AND yes….both episodes happened after or whiling doing Cassi’s hair. 2 years ago, I was fixing cassi’s hair when she fainted. He said, she will grow out of it…BUT this most likely will NOT be the last episode before she grows out of it.

So…….that’s our update.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm glad that your getting some answers. It sounds like you've got a good Doc that wants to make sure he's covered all of the basis. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I'm glad that your getting some answers. It sounds like you've got a good Doc that wants to make sure he's covered all of the basis. Good luck! Thank you and yes.
*Oh...and just so everyone knows*....brushing or fixing her hair is not necessarily what will make her faint....if/when her body is in a fainting state....hair-grooming will onset it. Does that make sense? In other words, we could brush Cassi's hair for 24 hours and not have her faint.

She's been briefed about how important it is to sit down right away when she feels it coming on. We sure dont' need a head injury added to all this.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Thank you and yes.
*Oh...and just so everyone knows*....brushing or fixing her hair is not necessarily what will make her faint....if/when her body is in a fainting state....hair-grooming will onset it. Does that make sense? In other words, we could brush Cassi's hair for 24 hours and not have her faint.

She's been briefed about how important it is to sit down right away when she feels it coming on. We sure dont' need a head injury added to all this.

That makes perfect sense. Excellent idea in preventing head injuries. I don't know if you normally brush her hair in the bathroom but maybe move to a less dangerous room. I'm sure you already thought of that though.


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Ok...so busy over here...here's our update.....
Cassi had her appointment today with a Pediatric Nurologist. Hereâ€™s what he is 99% sure she has: *Situational Syncope *(fancy wording for â€˜faintingâ€™ with siezure related activities).

BUT here's the killer.....herâ€™s is the Hair-grooming Syncope. How funny is thatâ€¦.not funny, but imagine the little teasing weâ€™ve already come up withâ€¦â€well guess we got to shave your head is allâ€â€¦â€¦(kidding of course).

So we have a couple more tests to rule out the worst case senerio's...but the Specialist is pretty certain that she's got the above (Situational Syncope).

She will have a Sleep Deprived EEG (yep another but this time sleep deprived) a EKG and an MRI oh and then a fasting blood test. Then when those come back fineâ€¦.the doctor is 99% sure itâ€™s the Situational Syncope like he believes it is. But to ease everyoneâ€™s mind, and his ownâ€¦.he wants to run the tests to rule out the others.

AND yesâ€¦.both episodes happened after or whiling doing Cassiâ€™s hair. 2 years ago, I was fixing cassiâ€™s hair when she fainted. He said, she will grow out of itâ€¦BUT this most likely will NOT be the last episode before she grows out of it.

Soâ€¦â€¦.thatâ€™s our update.

wow I never heard of this, will definitely read up on it.sooo from what you say she has...it could be much worse, right? itÂ´s good news that she might grow out of it and that itÂ´s not epilepsy or worse.

how do you feel about knowing the diagnosis. and how does Cassi feel?


----------



## Kelly (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* wow I never heard of this, will definitely read up on it.sooo from what you say she has...it could be much worse, right? itÂ´s good news that she might grow out of it and that itÂ´s not epilepsy or worse.

how do you feel about knowing the diagnosis. and how does Cassi feel?

There are all kinds of 'Situational Syncope' actually. The â€˜Hair-grooming Syncopeâ€™ is an uncommon type of situational syncope among adolescent females; it is often followed by brief seizure activity [igarashi et al., 1988; Lewis and Frank, 1993].
Actually....I feel releived....but not until the other tests come back fine. Then we just have to take it day by day or year by year. Never telling when the next might hit. Cassi is fine with it....atleast it's not something worse. Me, I'm still dumb founded....I mean I beleive the doctor, but I'm happy they are doing the other thorough testing as well to rule the rest out. 

Thanks for everyone's kind words. Friday, August 4th is her next and hopefully final set of 4 more thorough tests...AND YES....I'll be posting those results as well.

Thank you all for your caring, kind and concerning words....it really helps me alot to know how awesome this ring of MUT friendship really is. BIG LOVES!!!!

Originally Posted by *oobladi* That makes perfect sense. Excellent idea in preventing head injuries. I don't know if you normally brush her hair in the bathroom but maybe move to a less dangerous room. I'm sure you already thought of that though. Yes...we've thought about that as well. She actually usually does her hair in her room. She now, knows the bathroom is very small and has many HARD things in there that she could hurt herself on if she fell. Heck it may not even happen again for another 2 years....heck by that time, I sure hope she remembers how and what to do when she feels it come on.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow! That's mighty interesting Kelly! I'm glad she's okay! I couldn't imagine having to go through something like that! I've had a friend who had a sleep deprived EEG, and I think the worst part about it was having to stay up! I'm glad you're closer to finding out what's wrong! While I "hope" that's what's been causing her to faint, I also hope she bypasses it quickly! Please be sure to keep us informed!


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Actually....I feel releived....but not until the other tests come back fine. Then we just have to take it day by day or year by year. Never telling when the next might hit. Cassi is fine with it....atleast it's not something worse. Me, I'm still dumb founded....I mean I beleive the doctor, but I'm happy they are doing the other thorough testing as well to rule the rest out. 

yeah IÂ´m sure you can relax a bit when the final test results come back. thereÂ´d be nothing worse than knowing something is wrong but not knowing what exactly it is.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow...I don't know how I missed these updates!!

I'm happy to hear that you have a doctor who's not just writing it off as a "stage".



I've never heard of the condition, so I'll be reading up on it as well. If you are concerned that the time lapse between fainting spells would be too long for her to remember...just "dry drill" with her. Just walk up behind her and say, "What do you do when you feel like you're going to faint?" And, then she DOES the action (preferably sitting on the floor...not a chair, right?). The more she does it, the more it will become second nature when it happens.

I'm glad that, overall, everything is well. It's funny because I was just wondering how you and your daughter were doing while I was doing Yoga this morning (I was holding the Warrior pose and then this thought just smacked me in the forehead...). So, I'm glad that all is well.

Definitely keep us updated...

I do have one question, though...you said that one of her fainting spells, she wet the bed. Is that a part of the condition, as well...or just a timing thing? Just wondering.

Anyways...I'm still sending you lots of hugs and positive energy!!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 25, 2006)

Kelly!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 26, 2006)

Kelly,

Yeah!!!! Finally getting somewhere!! But how wierd is that with the Hair Brushing thing???? Does it have to do with the blood vessels? Oh, now I just want to look the dang thing up out of curiousity.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry to hear about this!NOT that it's terrible, life-threatening news or anything, but you are such a protective and wonderful mother, I know you must feel terrible that anything should be happening to one of your children like this, a thing that seems also beyond your control. JUST wanted to add how sorry I am you are going through this terrible stress, and that your daughter Cass is as well.Please P.M. me should you ever feel like talking or venting, and that I feel certain,as well, that working with such a good doctor,and with the care of such a devoted mother, your daughter's stable health will be returned to her.Your whole family is firmly embedded in my prayers.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Wow...I don't know how I missed these updates!!
I'm happy to hear that you have a doctor who's not just writing it off as a "stage".



I've never heard of the condition, so I'll be reading up on it as well. If you are concerned that the time lapse between fainting spells would be too long for her to remember...*just "dry drill" with her. Just walk up behind her and say, "What do you do when you feel like you're going to faint?"* And, then she DOES the action (preferably sitting on the floor...not a chair, right?). The more she does it, the more it will become second nature when it happens.

I'm glad that, overall, everything is well. It's funny because I was just wondering how you and your daughter were doing while I was doing Yoga this morning (I was holding the Warrior pose and then this thought just smacked me in the forehead...). So, I'm glad that all is well.

Definitely keep us updated...

I do have one question, though...*you said that one of her fainting spells, she wet the bed. Is that a part of the condition, as well...or just a timing thing? Just wondering.*

Anyways...I'm still sending you lots of hugs and positive energy!!!

The bed wetting this, has happened twice now....BUT it could be total coincidence. We don't know if she had an episode in her sleep or not.
As for the dry drillin'....yep, been doing that. Thank you. I really have drilled it into her head how important it is to be intouch with her body as well....how she feels, over exerted...tired, upset tummy...anything...just to take it easy and sit...JUST IN CASE. Thanks!

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Kelly,Yeah!!!! Finally getting somewhere!! But how wierd is that with the Hair Brushing thing???? Does it have to do with the blood vessels? Oh, now I just want to look the dang thing up out of curiousity.

Yep....so far with this diagnosis...still boggling and weird to say the least. I want to thank you for your support Elisabeth and all your help...oh and heck felt like I bombed the water challenge thing...so thank you so much for keepin it running!

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry to hear about this!NOT that it's terrible, life-threatening news or anything, but you are such a protective and wonderful mother, I know you must feel terrible that anything should be happening to one of your children like this, a thing that seems also beyond your control. JUST wanted to add how sorry I am you are going through this terrible stress, and that your daughter Cass is as well.Please P.M. me should you ever feel like talking or venting, and that I feel certain,as well, that working with such a good doctor,and with the care of such a devoted mother, your daughter's stable health will be returned to her.Your whole family is firmly embedded in my prayers. Thank you so much, I'll surely do that! Your words are so kind and uplifting...man, sometimes when I hear your words I almost feel like this awesome super mom or something....well you know what I mean. So thank you for seeing this in me, makes me feel I"m obviously doing something right.

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole*



Kelly!



Thanks sweetness...man I've had some bumby past few days/weeks. I appreciate you and everyone here!

Originally Posted by *Andi* yeah IÂ´m sure you can relax a bit when the final test results come back. thereÂ´d be nothing worse than knowing something is wrong but not knowing what exactly it is. Yes....a bit for now. So far, I'm in about 90% belief of her condition. I mean it makes sense...but I'll feel better after the other test are done to rule out everything else. Thank you, Andi!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Wow! That's mighty interesting Kelly! I'm glad she's okay! I couldn't imagine having to go through something like that! I've had a friend who had a sleep deprived EEG, and I think the worst part about it was having to stay up! I'm glad you're closer to finding out what's wrong! While I "hope" that's what's been causing her to faint, I also hope she bypasses it quickly! Please be sure to keep us informed!



I know...I found it funny, but not funny, if you know what I mean. Yes the sleep deprived EEG will be fun...I told her we'd grab some movies and I sure hope I make it through the night. Good thing Mom's driving that day (my mom). The Dr. says she'll outgrow it...but until then, he said it's likely to happen again (he's pretty sure it will happen again before she outgrows it). Hard to imagine where or when...hopefully never school or hopefully she knows enough to sit down quick and such. Yep I've been coaching her on that one and how important it is to sit QUICK!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 29, 2006)

I still keep you in my prayers Kelly, and I hope this passes quickly! Please do remember to keep us informed as you find the time! I hope her EEG goes well, and I'm glad you're teaching her to do what she'll need to do to ensure she's okay with the next oncoming "attack."


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

Kelly,

Hugs and you didn't bomb anything.

Family and loved ones come first.

We knew you were with us in spirit anyway!!!

So no worries, GF!


----------



## tsims (Jul 31, 2006)

wow kelly what rollercoaster ride you have been on. as mom of a special needs child the only little tid bit i can offer is to get copies of every single visit and test done, you will need them later believe me and you dont want to have to be running around trying to find them 2 years down the road and trying to remember what she had and where. it is just useful to start her a folder, you wont understand all the stuff the doctors and radiolgist wrote but thats ok you still need this stuff.

can they give her a eeg to take home , like i know my hubby had a little portable machine thing that kept track of his heart when he was home , it was wired to his heart with patch and the machine itself was able to be put in his front pocket. i dont know if it is possible with a brain type scan but if it is it would help to see if she is having seziures in her sleep. if so it may be that some medication be prscribed to keep her having them while sleeping and you know chocking or something. i would get her one of those pad like things that they make for babies that keep them on their side while they sleep, just till she out grows this. sorry i am not trying to stress you out i am just a worry wart about this kinda thing i lost a baby to sids so i just freak over everything.

i have to go look this up now i have never heard of it.

ts

ts

ts


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 31, 2006)

Dang! You have had a time...hopefully she won't have any more ...but, certaintly glad you found out why...


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2006)

We had the 3 tests yesterday, the sleep deprived EEG, the MRI, and the EKG. Man that sleep deprived EEG....was torcher on me...had to stay away with her to keep her awake.

I will get the results on Monday/Tuesday and update everyone. Thanks for everyones words, concerns, advice....I love ya all!!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 5, 2006)

all the best for good results..........I'm glad to see how in depth they are looking!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* all the best for good results..........I'm glad to see how in depth they are looking!! Me too!!!!We'll be thinking of you on Monday/Tuesday!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

Best of luck Kelly! Please be sure to let us know how her test results turn out!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 5, 2006)

Definitely good luck (and get some sleep!! heh).

Will be looking for the update when you get the results!!


----------

